# Pressure Washing the house - Sort of



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A couple of months back the weather was nice so I decided to fire up the pressure washer. My arm was done for I pulled that rope so many times with no indication at all it wanted to fire up. BCM mentioned she replaced hers because it was 15 years old. Well, darn, mine is pretty close in age.

So, I got a shiny new one. Pulling the rope is a dream. But I'm finding that when a southern house hasn't been pressure washed in two years it's really slow going. 

Then there's the nozzles. I didn't seat one well enough and shot it off into nowhere. Because it was yellow I found it after a few minutes. Then I said it's time to quit, I can't tell if my hair is wet from sweat or my non control of the wand. So dropped the soap hose in a bucket of plain water to clean the soap pump. Hit the trigger and blam! Out shot the black nozzle. 

Searched and searched and searched. Got the rake and raked very carefully all the while getting hotter and hotter. To heck with it, I'll buy a new one Monday. Started to gather up the tools of the trade when I looked down at the nozzle holder. Yeah, you got it. I never put it on.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

You’ll find it after you get a new one! That’s what happened to me anyways. We have a trailer for it and I set the hitch pin down somewhere on the mower.... and then drove around. Couldn’t find it anywhere. Hubby got me a nice new magnetic one so that won’t happen anymore. He went to put it on the hitch and there’s the hitch pin I “lost” right where I set it on the base of the hitch.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

omg I laughed tea all over my keyboard hahahaha (sorry for your distress Robin but that was hilarious


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Ha Ha Ha, Robin... I nearly peed myself. Sounds like you had a day like I have most every day. When it comes to losing things, I'm a professional. I literally have 3 jigsaws, because I can't find one when I need it, so I go buy another. Thankfully, I built a nice workshop last year and now I can keep track of things. My garage looked much like yours, probably worse. I think one of my problems was that I would get called to work and leave things laying around. So, my wife would help by putting things away for me. I could never find where she put it and she could never remember. What a team, huh?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sarah1up said:


> You'll find it after you get a new one! That's what happened to me anyways. We have a trailer for it and I set the hitch pin down somewhere on the mower.... and then drove around. Couldn't find it anywhere. Hubby got me a nice new magnetic one so that won't happen anymore. He went to put it on the hitch and there's the hitch pin I "lost" right where I set it on the base of the hitch.


I do the same thing. Or I should say used to. I got so tired of not being able to find that little thing I set down I forced myself to pay attention to it. My hitch pin always goes in a cup holder so I can't lose it.

I don't have to find the nozzle, I never put it on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> omg I laughed tea all over my keyboard hahahaha (sorry for your distress Robin but that was hilarious


Sorry, Sylie. I didn't mean to ruin your computer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> Ha Ha Ha, Robin... I nearly peed myself. Sounds like you had a day like I have most every day. When it comes to losing things, I'm a professional. I literally have 3 jigsaws, because I can't find one when I need it, so I go buy another. Thankfully, I built a nice workshop last year and now I can keep track of things. My garage looked much like yours, probably worse. I think one of my problems was that I would get called to work and leave things laying around. So, my wife would help by putting things away for me. I could never find where she put it and she could never remember. What a team, huh?


Yeah, Tom. That's me too. But mine is because I've worked until I'm plumb wore out and just don't have it in me to put the stuff up. Then it takes me a while, a long while getting around to putting stuff in its proper place.

I searched all over one day for my one screw gun. I'm so confused, how does someone lose a screw gun? Did someone take it? I knew it wasn't left out in the weather that is the last thing I'd do. I walked in the house totally frustrated and wondering where it was.

There it sat, on my kitchen counter where I'd left it last. I had walked past it I don't know how many times before I started looking for it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, Sylie. I didn't mean to ruin your computer.


Just the keyboard fried, another one cheaply bought and I'm ready to go  See, I typed this on the new one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if I have my old keyboard for when one of you finally catches me off guard. After this I might need it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is not my month for power tools. I needed a reciprocating saw so I bought a battery one. Get it home, the battery would not lock into the saw. Return it.

Last week I blew up my 20V. It's old, it's been used a lot. So I go today and buy another one since I was in the city. Get home, check to make sure the battery locks on, hit the switch, OK all is good and hang it on the wall.

Then I have second thoughts and decided to see if I could lock the bit holder in. Sure nuff, it locks. From there it took a turn. I can't move the switch to change the driver speed and can't turn the bezel that controls how far the screws are driven.

This has been my go to power tool company for long time. It might be time to rethink that.


----------

